# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Sexing a Pacman frog.

## Shazzyy

Hey i just bought my pacman frog today, the shop assistants couldn't tell me how old he/she was.
And was keeping the frogs in moss, and in small plastic bug tubs..
They wasn't well looked after..
Which made me want to take the little guy home even more..

I wanted to name him/her.
I can upload a picture later..
but im letting the frog settle..

ive been checking forums but no one seems to know 100% how to sex them..
My frog has spots on its throat, but none of its belly..
he/she hasnt croaked, i know they dont croak till matured..
the nose isnt long its more round.. and i cant seem to pick it up properly to look at its pads properly.
as it has already urinated on me twice, lovely..
from what i can see though, it has two white pads on each..
he/she is around 2 inches in length..

Help me?
And also i am sorry if ive posted in the wrong forum..im new here..ha..

Thankyou
Shazzyy

----------


## GrifTheGreat

> Hey i just bought my pacman frog today, the shop assistants couldn't tell me how old he/she was.
> And was keeping the frogs in moss, and in small plastic bug tubs..
> They wasn't well looked after..
> Which made me want to take the little guy home even more..
> 
> I wanted to name him/her.
> I can upload a picture later..
> but im letting the frog settle..
> 
> ...


Hello Shazzy,

What species of Pacman do you have?

----------


## Shazzyy

Hey! all the told me was it was a horned pacman frog.
but from what ive researched its a Ceratophrys ornata.

----------


## GrifTheGreat

Most Ceratophrys species if male will begin to call at around 4.5 to 5.5 months of age and are around 2.5" to 3" SVL(snout to vent length). This does differ from species to species and depending on your frogs growth rate as well as the amount of food and nutrition your frog had at the crutial growth stages of its life.

Croaking or calling is a definite male. A lot of males have very dark spots on their vocal sack that do not fase with age, but that is not always a keen way to determine male. The white spots are nothing. Males when reaching sexual maturity will produce what is call ed nuptual pads on the thumb of each hand which are a dark spot that resembles a mole. They do not reach sexual maturity until 8 monthe to a year of age.

Snout shape and bluntness is not entirely accurate either and only appears in certain species. For instance C. Cranwelli Males do not have a blunt face and facial features are not much different than the female of the species. Size can be a good determination sometimes in mature frogs as the male of Ceratophrys species are smaller than the females.

Pics will help plus we really love to see photos of everyones frogs on here.

Welcome To Frog Forum :Smile:

----------


## Shazzyy

I just added a picture, ill upload one of him/her on its back aswell..if that helps <3

----------


## GrifTheGreat

> Hey! all the told me was it was a horned pacman frog.
> but from what ive researched its a Ceratophrys ornata.


That is definetly C. Ornata. Read this if you haven't already. :Smile: 

Frog Forum - Pacman and Horned Frogs - Ceratophrys - Care and Breeding

Keep us updated in the Pacman Frog section of the forum. There are many experianced keepers here who can provide indepth info for you.

Very cute frog.

----------


## pyxieBob

yep 100% Ornate. I have seen males and females of this species with lots of dark on their throat. Only time will tell. Mist froggy down at night then wait to be woken up by a squawking bird sound. if you are then you have a male! I wish it was easier to or faster to tell. why can't they just be born w skirt on! 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=47.669777,-117.397026

----------


## Heatheranne

Lol!!!

----------


## Heatheranne

That would make it easier.

----------


## Firebellyman

I defiantly have a ornate and a c but I have tryed constantly playing mating calls with no response I think mine is a female though I estimate around 1-2 years ole because I got her last December any input is appreciatded

----------

